# SoundMax audio driver did not load



## SniperVision (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you in advance for any help!

I just purchased for my kids: HP DC5800 refurbished
Intel Pentium Dual Core Processor 2.2GHz
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium (32-bit)
2GB RAM
80GB Hard Drive
DVD-ROM Drive


I have a spare GV-N610D3-1GI NVIDIA GeForce GT 610 HD Experience 1024MB DDR3 PCIe 2.0 x16 Video Card, so I thought I would swap it in. Video works great but now no audio. Under Device Manager it says only NVIDIA High Definition Audio. I deleted this and then rebooted to update drivers but still no audio. If you need any other info please let me know.

If you are into Radio Control Car Racing check out my Youtube page: snipervision1

Thx again!


----------



## SniperVision (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone, Bueller, Bueller, Bueller....


----------



## SniperVision (Mar 22, 2014)

It has the motherboard HP *461536-001 and the old video card was a Silicon Image *Sil1364 DVI ADD2-N.

Found out is a dual 2.5 not 2.2 processor.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi SniperVision and welcome to TSF :wave:

Have you set the old audio sound as the default again? (Right-click the speaker-icon in the System-Tray and select 'Playback Devices' from the menu). There should be 2 (or more) audio devices listed, one being your GeForce GT610 and another one - Select t'other one then click the 'Set as default' button, just below the list.

Also, having upgraded the video-card, what power-supply unit is fitted inside the PC? The GT610 only needs just under 50W, but PC manufacturers are rather notorious for fitting minimum-spec bits where they can. If the PSU is particularly low, there's a chance the added card could overload the PSU, causing untold damage in the process.


----------



## SniperVision (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi WereBo,

I contacted HP phone support & it ends up the system aka mobo will not support this new of a video card. I am back to the stock one. All is good once again.

Regards,
Dan


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

get HP support on the horn again and ask what models it will accept? Maybe just a generation or two removed, example a GT 450 etc... with similar or better performance.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Aaahhh fair enough then, good luck with the exchange-upgrade :wink:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That makes no sense. 

You installed the video card and it was working fine (or so you stated). Audio not working is a configuration issue, not a video card issue.

As noted above, you needed to check and most likely change the default audio device back to the motherboard audio chipset. Most often, when installing video card (with HDMI output), Windows changes the default audio device to the video card HDMI audio chipset (ie: the nVidia High Definition Audio chipset noted in the OP). The video card audio chipset is used to provide audio output on the HDMI port.

Now, after having said all of that, to install a video card into an OEM (ie: Dell, HP, etc.) PC, often also requires the power supply to be upgraded. The stock power supplies are mediocre at best, and often aren't rated to power additional devices (such as often power hungry gpu's).


----------



## texasfireball (Jul 2, 2008)

Had the same exact issue. I also installed a newer nvidea card.
Buy yours from EPC?

Disable the hi def sound drivers in the device manager, go into the bios and turn onboard audio on.
You can then install the soundmax drivers from the hp download site and sound should work just fine. ESP will also let you designate your rear input to mic from input.
My front busses were crackly.

If you get tired of the computer, like in about the next minute or two, let me know and I'll buy it. I bought mine back in April and am having memory issues that requires a new motherboard.

Hope this helps you.


----------

